# SCS-02 placement



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi Guru's,

I just wanted some advice on if placing the Centre channel speaker in a shelf is anything to worry about with this speaker? I would think it should not be an issue because the SCS-02 is not vented and is thus self contained. However, the shelf itself is only 20 1/8 inches wide and the speaker is 20 inches long. Any concern here? The shelf (top to bottom) can be placed any where.. should I make the space uniform, or does it not matter.. i.e. make the space around the enitre speaker 1/8 inches? Of does it not really matter?

Thanks to all that respond :bigsmile:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

As you are describing it, it shouldn't be a problem. Your concern is with reflected back waves that can interfere with the sound. If your speaker is not in an enclosed cabinet, it should be fine.


----------



## IrishStout (Nov 12, 2010)

The cabinet is enclosed, it was the speaker itself that is enclosed. The SVS Centre speaker does not have any vents.. solid box with one tweeter and 2 speakers... If it will be an issue I could probably just stick some foam in the back?


----------

